
Show HN: Mortgage calculator using discounted cash flow - kjhitcher
https://www.walletcal.com/
======
hosker4u
For some inspiration. These are UK Calculators but they work with Javascript,
live updates. (well Laravel Livewire).

[https://cyborg.finance/mortgage-tools/buy-to-let-mortgage-
ca...](https://cyborg.finance/mortgage-tools/buy-to-let-mortgage-calculator)

[https://cyborg.finance/mortgage-tools/loan-to-value-
calculat...](https://cyborg.finance/mortgage-tools/loan-to-value-calculator)

[https://cyborg.finance/guide/types-of-
mortgages](https://cyborg.finance/guide/types-of-mortgages)

------
xupybd
Can someone please explain what the discount rate means?

~~~
kjhitcher
Annual discount rate the rate by which you want to discount the future cash
flow. For example, 6% means that $1000 in a year should be valued at $1000/(1
+ 6%) = $943 in today's dollars, because if one has $943 today and invests it,
one can probably get $1000 in a year. The recommended rate is the long-term
(10 yr) government bound return rate, which is about 6% in the United States.

